# Finally got me a lgd



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

She is 50 anatolian/ 50 pyrenees. And so darn cute. Ive read all i can so i decided know is the time to do it. And she is what ive been looking for. She looks anatolian but i wounder which she will take after in personality. I get her in about 2 weeks. :-D


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She will kill with cuteness!


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Ah, she is precious!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

So adorable!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:hi5:hlala:


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

She is a beauty! Congratulations.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks guys she is so cute. And what i wanted im not a fan of the big white fluff balls. So when i seen her i had to get her. Love her markings and her curly tail. Just cant wait to meet her. Got her feed bought this weekend i will get her living area finished up.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what a cutie! best of luck with her! these are going to be a long 2 weeks wait, isn't it?


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Well she ended up getting parvo. So my friend told me about some other pups so here is diamond. And omg are these dogs different. She is so lazy and can do a dead dog look easy lol.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LeahMeit (Sep 16, 2013)

Adorable! Sorry the other love muffin was sick.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

What a sweet looking pup. I'm so sorry you lost the first one. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear things didn't work out with the first pup. Perhaps Diamond will liven up and really be the one you needed. Everything happens for a reason!


----------

